# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Silent-Pipe II от Gigabyte: охлаждаем видеокарту

## ALEX(XX)

Компания Gigabyte уже давно предлагает видеокарты с пассивными радиаторами серии Silent-Pipe, однако конкуренты в лице Asus не дают спать спокойно, а потому приходится совершенствовать технологии охлаждения видеокарт. 

На днях компания Gigabyte анонсировала технологию Silent-Pipe II - использующие её видеокарты GV-NX66T128D-SP и GV-NX66T256DE должны появиться на рынке в ноябре. Для начала изучим внешность этих видеокарт, поговорим об устройстве системы охлаждения Silent-Pipe II, а затем перечислим основные технические характеристики новинок.

Подробнее на overclockers.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

А как греются эти Silent-Pipe. Я уже подумываю тосты делать на видеокарточке.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Если верить тепловым фотографиям в конце статьи, то где-то порядка 35 градусов по Цельсию.

----------


## Geser

> Если верить тепловым фотографиям в конце статьи, то где-то порядка 35 градусов по Цельсию.


Ну у меня к ней дотронуться нельзя. Может в статье другая модель. Не читал пока

----------

